# Fireboats



## رمزة الزبير (18 نوفمبر 2010)

قارب الإطفاء هو القوارب المائية المتخصصة مع المضخات والرشاشات المصممة لمكافحة الحريق على الشاطئ وعلى متن السفن ، وإستخدام قوارب إطفاء يعود إلى منتصف القرن 19 ، وكانت القاطرات تزود مع معدات مكافحة الحرائق.
التصميم القديم مستمد من القاطرات وقوارب إطفاء حديثة أكثر شبها بسفن الملاحة البحرية واستخدمها الباحثون في كثير من الأحيان هي لمكافحة الحرائق في الأحواض ودعم الإطفاء لمستودعات لأن بواسطتها يمكن الهجوم مباشرة على الحرائق في الأسس الداعمة لهذه الهياكل. كما أن لها إمدادات غير محدودة من المياه المتاحة و ضخ المياه، ويمكن استخدامها لمساعدة الشاطئ ومساندة رجال الإطفاء عندما تكون المياه قليلة أو غير متوفرة ، على سبيل المثال ، وذلك بسبب الزلزال وقع كسر في أنابيب المياه ، كما حدث في سان فرانسيسكو عام 1989 بسبب الزلزال وما بريتا أستخدمت قوارب الإطفاء.
قوارب الإطفاء الحديثة لها قادرة على ضخ عشرات الآلاف من غالونات من الماء في الدقيقة
. ومن الأمثلة على قارب الإطفاء # 2 من إدارة الإطفاء لوس انجليس ، و لورانس وارنر، لديه القدرة على ضخ ما يصل إلى 38000 غالون أمريكي في الدقيقة .
وعادة ما يري الجمهور معظم قوارب إطفاء عندما يكون هناك ترحيب بأسطول السفن أو الحفلات التاريخية مع عرض لقدرات ضخ المياه ، ورمي أقواس كبيرة من الماء في كل اتجاه.
أحيانا تستخدم قوارب إطفاء في نقل رجال الإطفاء،و فنيي الطوارئ الطبية، و الطبيب مع معداتهم إلى الجزر وزوارق أخرى. استخدمت أيضا ككاسحات الثلج،.ويمكن أن تنقل أيضا الغواصين و عمال الإنقاذ إلى السفن التي هي في خطر ويمكنها نقل الركاب إلى نوع مختلف من قوارب الإنقاذ. 
نرفق تقرير يوضح تحسين لقوارب اطفاء لتلبية متطلبات معينة بما في ذلك ما يلي : 
1. قادرة على أن تعمل من قبل طاقم يتكون من شخصين .
2. قادرة على أداء في بحر هائج يصل موجاته الى ست قدم.
3. تملك سرعة اندفاع ما لا يقل عن 30 عقدة ؛
4. تحقيق والمحافظة على سرعة دورية 3 حتى 10 عقدة ؛
5. الحصول على عمر أفتراضي 20 عاما ؛
6. أن تكون قادرة على ضخ 5500 غالون/دقيقة لما لا يقل عن 8 ساعات ؛
7. تكون مجهزة بمدافع الاطفاء متعددة ؛
8. إثبات القدرة على المناورة عالية ، 
9. لديها القدرة للسماح للموظفين الوصول إلى الطوابق من السفن الكبيرة.


----------



## خلوف العراقي (20 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكورة على المواضيع المميزة دوماً


----------



## sunrise86 (13 يونيو 2016)

:14:


----------

